# Live from Pensacola beach.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing to report. A couple Arkansas ******** with overgrown catfish rods soaking bonita. Wish it had the guts to kayak in the dark. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a short run by got tail whipped on my main line using a 7' leader. Bummer. Still two baits in the water.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Got tail whipped again. Need longer leaders. Both cast in about 35 yards.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Man up and yak one! How was the grass situation? I went Saturday and it was unfishable by the time it got dark and the swimmers left.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the live report! Keep them coming!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

There was zero grass on our lines.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

johnf said:


> There was zero grass on our lines.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 That's because I'm stuck at work! You're welcome! lol


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

AdrenB said:


> Man up and yak one! How was the grass situation? I went Saturday and it was unfishable by the time it got dark and the swimmers left.


You can come down and show me how a man does it. I'm sitting on my yak watching it get dark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

johnf said:


> You can come down and show me how a man does it. I'm sitting on my yak watching it get dark.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Let me know the next time you're coming down, I'll try to make it out!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

AdrenB said:


> Let me know the next time you're coming down, I'll try to make it out!


Awesome June 15-22 next year. We'll be off Avenew 23 in those townhouses to the West.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

johnf said:


> Awesome June 15-22 next year. We'll be off Avenew 23 in those townhouses to the West.


My birthday falls in that timeframe, so its pretty likely I'll make it!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool. I'll try to remember to PM you a week out or so.


----------

